# It's that time again, identify this morph!



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

alright, so i was wondering what tinc morph this was....if it even is a tinc...




























thanks! 

ps hope this pictures work....

-max


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

dang.....let me go look for that thread explaining how to do this...


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

yessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

You beat me to it


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I'm very poor at this since tincs are not my thing, but I would guess Green Sip.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks like a green sip to me too.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Sip, probably green, maybe blue with reflections from the brom.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I have 3 green sips.....looks like a green sip...though it could be a yellow sip, but given how rare those are odds are against it ( greens that look yellow dont count, the yellow supposedly breed true)


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

see if you can get a pic of him out of the brom. Because it very well could be a blue sip.


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

its most definitely not a blue sip, you guys are right though otherwise


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

double post, my bad


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

well there you have it.


----------

